# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Dual boot Edubuntu dhe XP!!!

## jasmini

Mirmbrema, ju pershendes te gjithve ... Kam nje pyetje : Ne notebook e kam te instaluar Edubuntu por eshte i instaluar ne nje particion dhe nuk ka particion te lire, une desha qe te krijoj nje dual boot duke futur dhe XP, por nuk mundem qe t'i ndaj disa gigabyte prej particionit ekzistues... Mundet te  me tregoni se si behet kjo, qe te ndaj particionin ne Edubuntu???

----------


## altiX

Përshëndetje Jasmin,

Kjo mund të bëhet me gparted.



```
sudo gparted
```

klikon me t'djathtën te particioni që ke dhe pastaj shkon te Resize/Move dhe i merrë nga e majta madhësinë e dëshiruar (si në foto).

----------


## jasmini

Falemenderit shume altiX , por para se ta instaloj XP do te te pyes dicka, kam frige se mos ndoshta pas instalimit te XP nuk do te paraqitet GRUB menu, nese ndodh keshtu cfar te bej??

----------


## altiX

Nuk është problem kjo!
...Shiko këtu (ka fundi), nëse nuk arrin ta kuptosh unë do të ndihmoj. Kryesorja ti instalo Windowsin, këtë tjetrën - GRUB, e rregullojmë pa problem.

----------


## jasmini

Pershendetje edhe njehere Altix, vetem dicka tash po mundohem te ndaj particionin paraprak, por nuk mundem qe te bej kete me del gabim: user@eeepc:~$ sudo gparted
sudo: gparted: command not found

citoj edhe njehere se sistemi operativ eshte Edubuntu ndoshta ka dallim prej Ubuntut

----------


## altiX

> sudo: gparted: command not found


Instaloje gparted me këtë komandë:


```
sudo apt-get install gparted
```

Pasi ta instalosh, vepro si më lartë.

P.S Unë jam përdorues i Debian-it. Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu etj janë derivate të Debian-it. Në makinë virtuale kam edhe Ubuntu si dhe Linux Mint. Te të gjitha këto është gparted. Me siguri është edhe te  Edubuntu. Provo së pari ta instalosh gparted.

----------


## jasmini

Altix kur fus kodin me del kjo sine vijim    

```
user@eeepc:~$ sudo apt-get install gparted
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package gparted is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
E: Package gparted has no installation candidate
user@eeepc:~$ sudo gparted
sudo: gparted: command not found
user@eeepc:~$
```

----------


## altiX

Jasmin,

në bazë të shënimeve të fundit në terminal, shihet se *gparted* nuk është te Edubuntu - Ubuntu Education Edition. Me *synaptic*, mund të shohësh se cila paketë është e ngjashme me gparted. Shiko aty mos është *kparted* ose *kpartx* (KDE).

...*Unë do e kisha marrë një Live CD të Ubuntu-s dhe do e kisha rregulluar këtë problem ashtu siq të tregova në shkrimet e mëhershme.*

----------


## jasmini

Altix ne synaptic nuk eksistojne asnjera nga ato paketat e ngjajshme me gparted... Edhe dicka ne notebook nuk kam CD-rom, prandaj desha tet pyes a mundet me ane te usb ta bej te njejten si me LIVE CD. A ke ndonje shkrim si te fus ubuntun ne live cd dhe te bej boot... gjith te mirat

----------


## altiX

> A ke ndonje shkrim si te fus ubuntun ne live cd dhe te bej boot...


Mund ta shikosh këtu!

----------


## xubuntu

edhe po tu instalonte gparted te Edubuntu nuk mund ta ridimensionoje sepse nuk te lejohet te ridimensionosh partizionet e sistemit ne perdorim.ket operazion mund ta kryesh vetem nga nje live cd si Ubuntu, ose shkarko imazhin .iso te gpated nga faqja e projektit http://gparted.sourceforge.net/

----------


## jasmini

Pershendetje Altix dhe Xubuntu definitivisht pasi nuk munda qe ta ndaj particionin vendosa te bej komlet format notebook-in tash me duhet ndonje program qe te fus Edubuntun ne USB por kete ta bej prej ne Windows XP..

----------


## Sherri

> Pershendetje Altix dhe Xubuntu definitivisht pasi nuk munda qe ta ndaj particionin vendosa te bej komlet format notebook-in tash me duhet ndonje program qe te fus Edubuntun ne USB por kete ta bej prej ne Windows XP..


Perdor UNetbootin :



Eshte mjaft i thjeshte per tu perdorur.

Download

----------

